# Do braces really cause recessed profile and if so which ones?



## Marsiere214 (Oct 14, 2019)

Just trying to treat overbite


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 14, 2019)

no they don't


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 14, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> no they don't


as regards a teen, how can his maxilla and jaw grow forward and sidely, if the teeth are kept close by a piece of steel?


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> as regards a teen, how can his maxilla and jaw grow forward and sidely, if the teeth are kept close by a piece of steel?


I didn't wear braces and have a recessed jaw, maxilla and chin, I imagine how more fucked I would be if I did


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 14, 2019)

Marsiere214 said:


> Just trying to treat overbite


*don't treat overbite with traditional dentistry.*
save your money until you can afford an orthognatic surgery, which costs 11-12k but will give you straight teeth permamently and a stunning facial improvement


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 14, 2019)

I believe braces can eliminate any chances to correct lower third recession in the future.
I had an overbite and had braces to fix it as a young teenager. Now my bite is okay and my teeth are fairly straight but I still look recessed - my lower lip is noticeably behind my upper lip despite normal bite. I wish I never had braces alone.


----------



## retard (Oct 14, 2019)

the braces themselves aren’t what cause recession, rubber bands do, they will either pull the upper or lower jaw back to align them. Which is responsible for flat profiles


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *don't treat overbite with traditional dentistry.*
> save your money until you can afford an orthognatic surgery, which costs 11-12k but will give you straight teeth permamently and a stunning facial improvement


but to do orthognatic surgery you must use braces first


----------



## fOreVER (Oct 14, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> but to do orthognatic surgery you must use braces first


I wish i can just go ahead with it no braces

when i was first blackpilled I thought braces improve your face lol


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 14, 2019)

i would also like to say that i have a strong chin i have fowarth growth i have hallow cheeks my problem is that i will lose that


if i do surgery than i would look like a retard

i thought of getting braces and palate expander at the same time i think that might prevent from recessed facial profile


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Oct 14, 2019)

I had braces at 19 and have giga chad jaw. Didn’t have rubber bands at all tho


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 14, 2019)

retard said:


> the braces themselves aren’t what cause recession, rubber bands do, they will either pull the upper or lower jaw back to align them. Which is responsible for flat profiles


Those fucking disgusting kikes put these metal spring shits permanently attached to my braces like 3 yrs ago that work like rubberbands. Fucking faggots made me a flat faced long face recessed subhuman for years. Thankfully my face started growing forward as soon as my braces came off, but my older brother never had that metal shit I had and he has a way better maxilla and forward growth than me.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 14, 2019)

Marsiere214 said:


> i would also like to say that i have a strong chin i have fowarth growth i have hallow cheeks my problem is that i will lose that
> 
> 
> if i do surgery than i would look like a retard
> ...



So why you are even here? 

Mostly people use braces thinking that will make them good looking, but this doesn't happens when the opposite happens and what Lorss said it's true, why are you thinking about this anyway? 

Richard Ramirez have shit crooked teeth and mogs mogs mogs


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 14, 2019)

I believe they could significantly help side profile in many cases and at the very least harmony. What hurts one with braces is missing several appointments and keeping them on at many different stages for too long..and inevitably ending up with them for YEARS longer than you should have.

But no, 1 - 1.5 years in braces should make most people’s teeth straight and compliment the well developed maxilla.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *don't treat overbite with traditional dentistry.*
> save your money until you can afford an orthognatic surgery, which costs 11-12k but will give you straight teeth permamently and a stunning facial improvement


thank you for everything

i have a strong chin and getting a chin surgery would make me look fucked, i also have forward growth and strong chiseled jawline ITS JUST THE TEETH.

i have an overbite and crooked teeth which surgery do you recommend ?

I can also send you pics just private message me.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 15, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *don't treat overbite with traditional dentistry.*
> save your money until you can afford an orthognatic surgery, which costs 11-12k but will give you straight teeth permamently and a stunning facial improvement


Jfl it's so over for me. Been wearing essix retainers for 6 months now after braces
Oh well, didn't seem to change too much.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 15, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> So why you are even here?
> 
> Mostly people use braces thinking that will make them good looking, but this doesn't happens when the opposite happens and what Lorss said it's true, why are you thinking about this anyway?
> 
> ...


you didnt get it, an overbite/overjet and crooked teeth at the same time


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 21, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *don't treat overbite with traditional dentistry.*
> save your money until you can afford an orthognatic surgery, which costs 11-12k but will give you straight teeth permamently and a stunning facial improvement


what are my options for surgery?

i have
chad jawline
i have good chin
hallow cheeks 
im 14 
what surgery should i get?
Getting chin surgery will make me look like a retard


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 21, 2019)

No thats a pure bullshit, maxillary sutures are practically fused in your preteens and mid teens, teeth premoral extractions can fuck you though, but not braces themselves


----------



## RAITEIII (Oct 21, 2019)

Reading this thread is suifuel. I used those rubber bands one year ago and my face has changed for good. I still have braces and gonna try a new orthodontist but I don't know exactly what I should do or say to bring my upper maxila forward since she self admittedly brought it backwards...

My face is flat and my cheeckbones are way less noticeable. everything is fucked lol. I'm open for any advice lol

@retard


----------



## Marsiere214 (Oct 22, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Reading this thread is suifuel. I used those rubber bands one year ago and my face has changed for good. I still have braces and gonna try a new orthodontist but I don't know exactly what I should do or say to bring my upper maxila forward since she self admittedly brought it backwards...
> 
> My face is flat and my cheeckbones are way less noticeable. everything is fucked lol. I'm open for any advice lol
> 
> @retard


 get a palate expander


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> I believe braces can eliminate any chances to correct lower third recession in the future.
> I had an overbite and had braces to fix it as a young teenager. Now my bite is okay and my teeth are fairly straight but I still look recessed - my lower lip is noticeably behind my upper lip despite normal bite. I wish I never had braces alone.





retard said:


> the braces themselves aren’t what cause recession, rubber bands do, they will either pull the upper or lower jaw back to align them. Which is responsible for flat profiles


i had is it true ? @KEy21


Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> No thats a pure bullshit, maxillary sutures are practically fused in your preteens and mid teens, teeth premoral extractions can fuck you though, but not braces themselves


and wisdom teeth extraction can fuck it ?


----------



## Deleted member 12216 (Feb 26, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> I believe braces can eliminate any chances to correct lower third recession in the future.
> I had an overbite and had braces to fix it as a young teenager. Now my bite is okay and my teeth are fairly straight but I still look recessed - my lower lip is noticeably behind my upper lip despite normal bite. I wish I never had braces alone.


Same man. Exactly the same.


----------

